# mk4 Control arm bushings



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

I got a concern. On urethane control arm bushings front and rear mounts on the lower control arm. 

There are lips on top and bottom of the rear bushing. 

I feel as if when aired out and the angle of the control arm rises up, the upper lip may pop out of the control arm. :thumbdown:

Dose anyone have any input and or running urethane bushings front and back.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

I ran those same bushing all last season and they actually lasted but prevented me from going as low as i would have with oem bushings.


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

dammit thats what i was afraid of...., I knew i should of gone r32 style. Thanks for the reply:thumbup:


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

Your still looking pretty low on them. :thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.klutchrepublik.com/blog/lady-black-dress

Car looks great btw

I might still try and slam on them.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

joebig585 said:


> Your still looking pretty low on them. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> http://www.klutchrepublik.com/blog/lady-black-dress
> 
> ...


haha thanks man! Yeah but i'm like probably a inch from laying frame... and after i notched my subframe and let the car back down i was pissed to find out it wasn't even the subframe holding me up.


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

So whats pictures is as low as you can get on the urethane bushings. Even with C notch's and sub frame trimming, pinch welds ect...?


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

joebig585 said:


> So whats pictures is as low as you can get on the urethane bushings. Even with C notch's and sub frame trimming, pinch welds ect...?


thats as low as she went... everything above done! even tierod notch. those poly bushings are a great thing to stop wheel hop but suck if you want to be low. Maybe someone else will either agree or disagree for both our sakes...


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

76 views and i'm the only one who adds anything... I really don't want to run OEM bushings again...


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

^^^^^^^^
:thumbup:


Only thing i can think of are the urethane r32 mounts


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

R32. Only way to go.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> R32. Only way to go.


is my assumption correct that the poly bushings will keep you from laying frame?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Correct.


Thanks man


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Do you think the same issue would be ran into with a TT spindle/LCA swap?


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone laying frame with spherical bushings like H2Sport's offering or the tubular LCA w/ heim joints from IDF? IDF seems like it'd be a go but if you want the proven LCA design but upgraded bushings, H2Sport seems like the way to go. I've been contemplating a set myself, but don't want to bone myself out of laying frame before I even get my air ride installed.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Depends on wheels. With my 19's I max everything out on the R


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

from what i have heard the h2sport control arms are very similar to the MK1 TT control arms. The IDF control arms require no trimming of the subframe. Both will allow you to lay frame no problem... But they all cost a crap load of money...


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

TT swap isn't that costly. It's gonna cost me around $500 with new ball joints, bearings, and an alignment.


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

The IDF control arms get a ton of travel!


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

holy ****, with those innovative control arms if you bottom out you will bend that whole part of the subframe


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> holy ****, with those innovative control arms if you bottom out you will bend that whole part of the subframe


i just cant justify 500 bucks. maybe if i was racing it and really cared about camber and caster.


----------

